# Headphonelounge Cables - Appreciation Thread



## spook76

I have started this thread to let people know about Headphonelounge.com and Ted Allen the manufacturer. I do not believe his website is up yet but he is a Member of the Trade here at Head-Fi so I am sure you can send him a private message if you are interested in ordering. 

By way of background, I am using the Shure SE535 Special Edition from Asia. I was very pleased with my set up and was entirely satisfied with the sound. Or so I thought...I then ordered the OCC silver cables from Ted Allen on Headphonelounge not really expecting much sonic difference but I am astounded. I knew right away that the sound would change as the slight hiss prevalent in all Shure IEMs was gone. The memory wire was actually easier to slip over my ears than the stock cables and it retains its shape after only the initial fitting. Also, I am finding that the 24 gauge silver wires are much less likely to tangle than the stock Shure. 

The silvers have opened already great highs and expanded the soundstage slightly without sacrificing the low end or the midrange. The easiest way for me (an admitted neophyte audiophile) to describe the general difference between the stock cables and the silvers is an material overall tightening and clarity of the sonic signature from top to bottom. I have read hear some people state that pure silver makes the sound brighter but I think what you hear is more clarity not brightness. 

The silvers took what I thought was a great universal IEM and made them SOAR. Listening to Peter Gabriel's flute and Steve Hackett's guitar of Genesis in "The Fifth of Firth" or Steven Wilson voice of Porcupine Tree has brought a noticeable clarity and beauty heretofore unheard. Bravo Ted. 

Post script: 

I recently purchased an RSA Protector and at the same time ordered balanced OCC silver cables and an LOD from Ted at Headphonelounge. The combination of the Protector with balanced OCC silver cables is incredible. The level of detail and PRaT and the expanded soundstage cannot be overstated. 

As for the build quality of Ted's cables they are very similar to Ray Samuels, in a word excellent. The attention to detail Ted puts into his cables is exactly the same Ray puts into his amplifiers. The 24 gauge quad silver cables are soft and flexible with no microphonics. Finally, Ted is a real pleasure to deal with and his prices are the most competitive for OCC cables I have found. 

Post post script: 

I have preordered the SE846 and cannot wait to listen to them through the Protector and OCC silver balanced cables from Headphonelounge. I am hoping that will be a sonic marriage made in heaven.


----------



## teds headfood

thanks spook! i'm very happy when customers like what they receive. i've been in the background for years making every cable and now its great to be acknowledged properly as the actual builder.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





spook76 said:


> I have started this thread to let people know about Headphonelounge.com and Ted Allen the manufacturer. I do not believe his website is up yet but he is a Member of the Trade here at Head-Fi so I am sure you can send him a private message if you are interested in ordering.
> 
> By way of background, I am using the Shure SE535 Special Edition from Asia. I was very pleased with my set up and was entirely satisfied with the sound. Or so I thought...I then ordered the OCC silver cables from Ted Allen on Headphonelounge not really expecting much sonic difference but I am astounded. I knew right away that the sound would change as the slight hiss prevalent in all Shure IEMs was gone. The memory wire was actually easier to slip over my ears than the stock cables and it retains its shape after only the initial fitting. Also, I am finding that the 24 gauge silver wires are much less likely to tangle than the stock Shure.
> 
> ...


 
   
  + 2 ,on Teds cables.
  I recently bought 2..a silver/copper ,& a pure silver
  With my HD800's they are simply amazing.
  The silver/copper,has replaced my Q cable,& is in use constantly.
   
  Nice pricing too..


----------



## fleasbaby

Ted rocks my world.
   
  My first contact with him was when he made me a cable for my Magnum X build. He was kind enough to help soldering the cable to the drivers...twice...the first time as a favor, the second to re-solder when like an oaf I managed to break the connection on one while mounting the drivers in the cups. The man has the patience and kindness of a saint.
   
  My second contact with Ted was for an iPod LOD...he had one on hand already, cut me an awesome deal and I was away...no questions asked.
   
  Shipping is always incredibly quick, and his product is superb...he also has a deviant sense of humor .


----------



## icefalkon

+3 on Teds cables! 
   
  Ted has supplied amazing cables for my HD650's, plus my modded Grado v4 Magnums with Hifiman heads on the ends, a pair of reshelled UM3x's, as well as my Heir 4Ai's.
   
  Each and every cable this guy has made for me was of the utmost quality. He uses great components and what you get is an amazing product at a realistic price...unlike some of these other cable slingers out there. The increase in sound quality was astronomical when I first attached the silver cables to my modded Grado's, I simply sat there in awe. Then I put them on my IEM's and had the same reaction. Lastly my recent baby has been the HD650's and Ted saw that I got them and immediately worked out a new cable setup, in the colors I wanted and they are absolutely amazing.
   
  I firmly believe in supporting small business and like it even better when that small business has their prices grounded in reality. When you see some of the ridiculous prices that people are charging for upgraded cables these days it makes you wonder What is going on with these prices...
   
  I'll tell you what's going on...it's simple. Many of the "other" cable upgrade providers are all about getting as much money out of ANYONE into audio as possible. That's it.
   
  When you factor in the price of the actual cable, and then put into account the number of man hours required to pin that said cable...times a reasonable profit percentage...you come up with a "number"...Then that number is massaged accordingly to the environment in which it is to be sold. Apparently "someone" "somewhere" sent a memo out that audiophiles and their kin will pay dumb amounts of money for home made cables. 
   
  Then along came Ted...you get unreal quality, no bullsh*t, at a reasonable price. To me...that's what it's all about. A guy...making quality cables, who isn't out to make his millions on one sale...but rather build his empire with satisfied return customers. 
   
  I think what's going on out there in the Cable Upgrade World is that a lot of guys who provide their skills are now believing their own bullsh*t...that THEY alone make the magical cable that will transform your music into the sound of angels. When that happens...the end user is the one who suffers by paying more and more out of pocket...
   
  Then along came Ted...a dude from the West Coast who makes a slamming product, who's not full of himself, and who is willing to work with you..without charging you blood money or your first born child.
   
  OK, enough ranting...closing statement...
   
  Buy this guys stuff. He's really good at it and you will NOT be disappointed. 
   
  Steve from NYC.
   
   
   
  BTW..no...I'm not related to Ted...lol


----------



## spook76

Steve,

I could not agree more. I am sorry I did not emphasize more the incredibly reasonable prices Ted at Headphonelounge charges. Top notch build quality of pure OCC silver balanced cables for $200. Good luck fining it better OR cheaper. I also agree it is nice to see good old fashioned craftsmanship and a man who takes pride in his work.


----------



## spook76

Just a note to anyone who like me bought the SE846, I hind Headphone Lounge's silver cables both single out and balanced with the RSA Protector a marriage made in sonic heaven.


----------



## icefalkon

Wow...you got the 846's...
   
  So...are they worth the money bro?
   
  Steve from NYC


----------



## Curse

*+4 on Ted's Cables.*
   
  He is the sole maker behind the cables at Headphone Lounge.
  Asking him directly, he gives the customers a more affordable price on a great piece of cable.
   
  Surprisingly for the hard work that he gives, his prices remain low which is a win-win for anyone in search of a more affordable upgrade.
   
  He had made me some pure silver XLR cables for my studio monitors on the cheap and now they sound wonderful.
  Sound quality is definitely not subtle!
   
  Best of luck to this man in his future business expansive pursuits.


----------



## jacofman

If people who bought from Ted could post some pictures and maybe tell us  what you bought and specifically how it improved the sound, that would be great. Would love to hear your comments and see Ted's work.


----------



## icefalkon

Great idea! I'll do that once I get home from work today. The dude is a genius. I had an idea for TF10's...to take a Zagg cable with ipod control and incorporate it into the TF10's. 
   
  He took the idea and ran with it. Came out awesome!
   
  He also did another cable for my InEarz re-shelled UM3X's...which I ******* the end up trying to force the cable into the recessed hole (NOTE...avoid recessed fittings lol). I messed the end up bad and Ted calmed me down, said to send them back, and repaired it free of charge. For my own ***** up.
   
  Then came my modded Grado v4 Magnum woodies with the mini HiFiMan connectors...I fell asleep the can's on and accidentally ruined the cable connection. I asked Ted if he could make me something "strong, sturdy, and hard for me to destroy". He came through with this ultra flexible silver core cable that is damn near indestructible!
   
  Then came the day I finally got a pair of Senn HD650's. Before I even got home I emailed Ted and he put together a fantastic cable for me sheathed in red with a nice wood accent. By the time they got to my place from another Head-fi'er...the cable arrived. PERFECT timing.
   
  The sound quality increase is phenomenal. He uses quality materials and is a soldering genius...but most importantly...he's a great guy who stands behind his product every single time. As a small business owner I can't say enough about this guys ethics and quality. 
   
  Bravo Ted...Bravo.
   
  I'll post pictures later tonight.
   
  Steve from NYC


----------



## spook76

jacofman said:


> If people who bought from Ted could post some pictures and maybe tell us  what you bought and specifically how it improved the sound, that would be great. Would love to hear your comments and see Ted's work.




Take a look at my avatar picture. That is my new SE846 with Ted's beautiful balanced OCC silver cables. His build quality is truly outstanding and I think the best prices anywhere.


----------



## spook76

Jacofman,

The following three pictures are all Headphone Lounge Ted Allen masterpieces. 






[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## spook76




----------



## spook76




----------



## spook76

The first picture is OCC silver coated copper, the second my OCC silver balanced and third is OCC silver single end.


----------



## Curse

I think you should of put them all on one post lol.


----------



## andylai

I just bought my se846 and looking for a cable.
Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## spook76

andylai said:


> I just bought my se846 and looking for a cable.
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks




If you use the blue or black filters mostly, no question go with the pure OCC silver cables. I use them with my 846 and I could not be happier. The silver brings a clarity and tightness to the overall sound that is materially better than the stock cables. The fit is also a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Mooses9

Here is a cable made by headphone lounge. its the neotech pure silver, westone pine and oyiade right angle plug.
  
 i must say Ted from Headphone Lounge is one of the TOP TOP TOP person i have ever dealt with off here, answers any and all questions, his lead times are the best ive dealt with. and i have dealt with basicly all of your boutique headpohone cable makers on gere. he is the top of the list. his knowledge and his workmanship and is extremely genuine. i reccomend Ted's Headfood (headphone lounge) to anyone looking for information on getting a great cable/ getting quality and a bit of schooling and knowledge. A+++++++++++++++++ in my book


----------



## Curse

mooses9 said:


> Here is a cable made by headphone lounge. its the neotech pure silver, westone pine and oyiade right angle plug.
> 
> i must say Ted from Headphone Lounge is one of the TOP TOP TOP person i have ever dealt with off here, answers any and all questions, his lead times are the best ive dealt with. and i have dealt with basicly all of your boutique headpohone cable makers on gere. he is the top of the list. his knowledge and his workmanship and is extremely genuine. i reccomend Ted's Headfood (headphone lounge) to anyone looking for information on getting a great cable/ getting quality and a bit of schooling and knowledge. A+++++++++++++++++ in my book


 
  
 Nice feedback.
 Great to hear that people are appreciating Ted's work.
  
 He makes terrific products.


----------



## M Coupe

Hi All,
  
 I have a set of Ted's cables coming in on Thursday for my Shure SE846 IEMs. I cannot comment on the cables yet, but what I wanted to share was that Ted was awesome to work with.  I personally did not know all the connectors I needed and etc...  Through a some conversation and questions, Ted was able to really help me decide and explore alternatives.  Did I mention he called me back on Sunday?  When have you ever had a vendor call you back on Sunday?  Needless to say I am extremely impressed with the customer service alone....and Ted is a really cool guy to talk hi-fi with.
  
 I eagerly await my new cables and will be happy to report back
  
 Thanks Ted!


----------



## mikek200

He's the best..
 I just started to use a silver cable ,Ted made for my HD800
 Build quality =excellent
 SQ..my 800's ,never sounded so good..its like a whole new headphone
 Customer Service =outstanding ,as M Coupe stated.


----------



## M Coupe

The cables came in today and they are impeccable. They are:
-beautifully constructed
-improve the sound of my 846's
-more comfortable than stock cables

I thought so much of them after an 2 hours of listening that I gave Ted a call to let him know. Did I mention that Ted is a cool guy to work with?

Thanks Ted for such a well crafted product at a great value! It is easy to spend a fortune and not get much incremental improvement. In my case, I feel like I spent a little and got a lot in return.


----------



## Mooses9

Ted Just made me This Adapter Cable its RSA Female Plug to a Ibasso Hirose Plug. the Female end is in Purple Heart Wood Enclosure, Silver/Gold Wire was used...PHENOMENAL CRAFTSMANSHIP!

  
 ted also made this for me, it started life as a toxic cable silver poison mini to mini, he turn it into a ibasso hirose male to rsa male......Ted is the man


----------



## suicidal_orange

My first cable from Ted arrived today, I haven't listened to it beyond testing that it works because it's too short, but it will be perfect for it's intended use (DAP in my work shirt pocket)
  
 I can say that it looks great, seems to be well built and is surprisingly flexible - any sonic improvements will be an unexpected bonus.
  

  
 That Ted was a pleasure to deal with is the icing on the cake, I know where to go next time I need a cable!


----------



## spook76

I like the hybrid cable and the skull is a great touch. What IEM are those? 

I agree Ted's build quality is peerless.


----------



## snapple10

IEM looks like Heir TZar series- 90/350
Nice cable!


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote:


spook76 said:


> I like the hybrid cable and the skull is a great touch. What IEM are those?
> I agree Ted's build quality is peerless.


 
  No hybrid for me.  It's pure copper because I'm cheap and if anything a little bass emphasis would be welcomed, but I couldn't resist the skull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


snapple10 said:


> IEM looks like Heir TZar series- 90/350
> Nice cable!


 
 Good spot (if you didn't cheat and read my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - they're Tzar 90s.
  
  
 Nearly time to see how it sounds!


----------



## snapple10

I have the Tzar 350 which I can not decide if I should keep or sell


----------



## Mooses9

im diggin the skull


----------



## icefalkon

suicidal_orange said:


> My first cable from Ted arrived today, I haven't listened to it beyond testing that it works because it's too short, but it will be perfect for it's intended use (DAP in my work shirt pocket)
> 
> I can say that it looks great, seems to be well built and is surprisingly flexible - any sonic improvements will be an unexpected bonus.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great Skull! Damn I'm jealous! LOL
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## M Coupe

The skull does suit those IEMs.  Nice touch.


----------



## suicidal_orange

snapple10 said:


> I have the Tzar 350 which I can not decide if I should keep or sell


 
 Ah, the ruthlessly analytical cousin of the 90... if you weren't overseas I'd have suggested a trial swap as I've never heard them but they look intriguing.


----------



## M Coupe

I would say that even if you DON'T know what you want/need, Ted is plenty helpful sorting through the clutter.  Not only that, he can give you smart ideas for the future.


----------



## chesterljh

Ted is definitely one of my favourites to talk to about cables! I even have his hybrid cable in hand and it a BEAU!


----------



## digitalzed

I stumbled across this thread earlier this week. Thanks spook76 for giving us a heads up on Ted and his cables.
  
 I've been looking for some new cables for my HD650's. I have another highly regarded cable on them now but felt they made the 650's a little muddy in the low end for my tastes and just not quite there in the mid's and highs. I've read nothing but good things about Toxic but didn't go for them in the end. Other cables were just more than I wanted to spend at the moment. After landing here and reading about not only how great the cables are, but how great Ted is to deal with, I e-mailed Ted and true to every post here, he responded almost immediately. I asked him my questions, he was straight up about everything. He even had a hybrid cable ready that he had used for testing that he could ship the next day. The cable arrived yesterday and I put four hours into listening. That's a good session for me. Time is a factor and also listening fatigue. First I listened to the current cable then plugged in Ted's cable. I did this for about 30 minutes with a variety of hi res digital recordings ranging from Joni Mitchell, to John Coltrane, Sonny Rollins, to Little Feat, and on. 
  
 I'm not a novice when it comes to equipment or accessories like cables. I always go into a new cable listening session expecting nothing. I'm no expert but I do know what I'm looking for in sound. I wanted the 650's to come out of their darkness. The current cable had improved on the stock cable, but I believed the sound could be improved upon even more. The hybrid cable from Ted made a significant improvement in the overall sound and presentation of the 650s'. Bass became more controlled but still impactful. Mid's floated more and had a real sense of space and the highs, especially on some of the Coltrane tracks, which could be harsh, settled down and nuances in the notes were revealed that I could not get to with the other cables.
  
 No surprise to those using Ted's cables. And I'm not really reporting anything new. I guess it's piling on in a good way. So the cables are fantastic (I've since ordered a silver IEM replacement for my Westone 4R's and will be sent out to me in about 4 days) but the real star here is Ted. U.S. made, incredible correspondence, fast turn around, earnest desire to be fair, outstanding quality product that's fully customizable, and fair pricing. If you're looking for new cables of almost any kind, you owe it yourself to check Ted's cables out.


----------



## Mooses9

digitalzed said:


> I stumbled across this thread earlier this week. Thanks spook76 for giving us a heads up on Ted and his cables.
> 
> I've been looking for some new cables for my HD650's. I have another highly regarded cable on them now but felt they made the 650's a little muddy in the low end for my tastes and just not quite there in the mid's and highs. I've read nothing but good things about Toxic but didn't go for them in the end. Other cables were just more than I wanted to spend at the moment. After landing here and reading about not only how great the cables are, but how great Ted is to deal with, I e-mailed Ted and true to every post here, he responded almost immediately. I asked him my questions, he was straight up about everything. He even had a hybrid cable ready that he had used for testing that he could ship the next day. The cable arrived yesterday and I put four hours into listening. That's a good session for me. Time is a factor and also listening fatigue. First I listened to the current cable then plugged in Ted's cable. I did this for about 30 minutes with a variety of hi res digital recordings ranging from Joni Mitchell, to John Coltrane, Sonny Rollins, to Little Feat, and on.
> 
> ...


 
 did you go with the neotech?


----------



## digitalzed

I went hybrid, a silver/copper combo Ted offers. I went un-sleeved with a FBI 1/4" custom plug and a triangular wood barrel.


----------



## spook76

Digitalized I am really glad you like your cables. As all of us who have used Ted Allen's cables know the build quality, customer service and price simply cannot be beat anywhere.


----------



## digitalzed

spook76 said:


> Digitalized I am really glad you like your cables. As all of us who have used Ted Allen's cables know the build quality, customer service and price simply cannot be beat anywhere.


 
  
 Hope the word on Ted can get out and more people can experience the goodness for themselves.


----------



## spook76

That is why I started this appreciation thread. I think a lot of the debate on high end cables is colored by companies selling inferior cables but charging premium prices or delivery times longer than seasons. When you buy from Ted Allen at Headphone Lounge it is OCC wire only and build times in days not seasons.


----------



## digitalzed

spook76 said:


> That is why I started this appreciation thread. I think a lot of the debate on high end cables is colored by companies selling inferior cables but charging premium prices or delivery times longer than seasons. When you buy from Ted Allen at Headphone Lounge it is OCC wire only and build times in days not seasons.


 
 +1


----------



## Thracian

Sorry I'm late to the party.

Bought about 5 of teds cables so far!
1 for my shure 535, 1 for my HE400 and 3 for my IEMS/CIEM. Regardless of which of them they are, the cables are all perfectly made! All of them are a major upgrade over the stock cable and provide me with the extra oomph I was looking for without the heinous price. I've since sold the 535 and HE400 but have refused to sell the cables. I'm pretty sure I'll use it again. If not, they're so well made the cables are still bright copper or shiny silver and not oxidized even on Singapores crazy humidity. 

Regarding shipping time, I bought the HE400 cables 2 days after my HE400. Needless to say the cables arrived before the headphones. Like what others have said, wait time is mere days, even with the backlog of orders.(I know, I've asked) Least I don't have to wait a bajillion years to get my cable!

Anyway, here's to Ted Allen! Premium cable for not so premium price! Peasents unite!


----------



## spook76

Agreed peasants united against the tyranny of other overpriced and glacially slow build time cable makers.


----------



## M Coupe

Long live Ted!  Hail the new King of Kables..erm Cables.


----------



## Mooses9

m coupe said:


> Long live Ted!  Hail the new King of Kables..erm Cables.


----------



## digitalzed

Just hopping back in here to post about another great experience with Ted. After loving the HD650 cables he made for me I had him make a set of Silver IEM cables for my Westone 4R's. I liked the stock cable pretty well and love the 4R's. But after I heard what the cables on the 650's did for the sound, I was curious. 
  
 Many back-and-forth e-mails later (all answered by Ted within minutes, unreal customer service) length and plug were decided upon and less than a week later the cables showed up. Ted says that they need about forty hours of burn in. If that's the case then the silver IEM cables will go from amazing to perhaps beyond my comprehension. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm running the 4R's with an AK100 and Pico Power amp. Detail and space were immediately apparent along with an amazing bottom end that the stock cables couldn't pull off. I'll be putting the set up through it's paces over the next week and am really looking forward to it. I'm not associated with Ted in any way, just a customer. But if you're looking for any cables you do owe it to yourself to check Ted's cables out.


----------



## icefalkon

Just got my 4" dual male end interconnect cable for my T1 to hook into DX100, RWAK100, and DX50. 
  
 In three words...IT IS AWESOME. 
  
 I was using a different silver aftermarket cable from another manufacturer and A/B'd it with Ted's and the difference is unreal. Once again...Ted comes through!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## spook76

I have both the silver interconnect and a silver LOD and I completely agree that the difference is amazing compared to Fiio or other LOD/Interconnects. 

Considering Ted's quality and a build time that is measured in days not seasons as a more famous cable maker here at Head-Fi are I am amazed more people do not patronize Headphone Lounge. Of course Ted does not sell gimmicks or make spurious claims to boost sales. Just good old fashioned quality.


----------



## M Coupe

What is this? 

I was certain Ted sourced his silver from rare coins, then rubbed them against horse shoes for good luck, and drizzled with holy water. Well at least I know Ted's cables are not lathered with Snake Oil


----------



## digitalzed

spook76 said:


> I have both the silver interconnect and a silver LOD and I completely agree that the difference is amazing compared to Fiio or other LOD/Interconnects.
> 
> Considering Ted's quality and a build time that is measured in days not seasons as a more famous cable maker here at Head-Fi are I am amazed more people do not patronize Headphone Lounge. Of course Ted does not sell gimmicks or make spurious claims to boost sales. Just good old fashioned quality.


 
 I'd sure like to see more people find out abut Ted, too. While he's not into gimmicks or talking about himself it would only do him good to market himself a little more. It sure doesn't have to be anything that goes against his grain, maybe a sponsor page here on Head-Fi? Some cables for review here or elsewhere?


----------



## Mooses9

I agree but it seems as though he isnt interested in the lime light. Which in a way is kind of cool because hus services and products are more from word of mouth vs a huge advertisement.


----------



## digitalzed

mooses9 said:


> I agree but it seems as though he isnt interested in the lime light. Which in a way is kind of cool because hus services and products are more from word of mouth vs a huge advertisement.


 
 WOM is critical, more than ads. I'm talking more about getting the product out there so WOM can be generated.


----------



## spook76

It behooves all of us who love Ted's cables to get the word out on other threads. My belief is that a lot of people are scared away from aftermarket cables because they think it does not improve the sound, it is too expensive and takes too long. All of which is not true about Headphone Lounge and Ted Allen's cables.


----------



## digitalzed

spook76 said:


> It behooves all of us who love Ted's cables to get the word out on other threads. My belief is that a lot of people are scared away from aftermarket cables because they think it does not improve the sound, it is too expensive and takes too long. All of which is not true about Headphone Lounge and Ted Allen's cables.


 
 +1


----------



## fleasbaby

Bump for the awesome-est Hawaiin-gone-Mainlander out there. Looking forward to having Ted do the cables for my next Magnum build...the last one was brilliant thanks to him.


----------



## Mooses9

digitalzed said:


> WOM is critical, more than ads. I'm talking more about getting the product out there so WOM can be generated.


 
 the biggest sham i think is Chris_Himself's cables were made by Ted, i think there are alot more people who know how good ted's work is, but Chris's name takes all the credit, and i think to some degree ted wanted it like that, kinda the man behind the curtain making the cables. but if you know chris_himself's work you know ted's work becuase it was all Ted. a figure head is only as good as the people or person backing and creating your product.


----------



## spook76

I could not agree more Mooses. What is worse Chris on his Facebook page claims he has 5 years making cables when Ted was the one making them all. Ted is much better off by himself as his communication is better than Chris Tran and that is all Chris had to do.


----------



## uelover

I just read a recent post on Chris_Himself website mentioning about life after the split. It kind of worries me to read about those. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link here so I shall refrain myself.


----------



## Mooses9

uelover said:


> I just read a recent post on Chris_Himself website mentioning about life after the split. It kind of worries me to read about those. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link here so I shall refrain myself.


 
 Well that is a can of worms i would like to get into, even though im not apart of Ted or Chris's business, but have dealt with BOTH sides of the equation..... and lets just say whenever i contacted chris for repair or help or work needed done, i was refered to Ted, EVERY time. eventually i cut chris out of the picture all together and went straight to Ted. i come to the conclusion that (before i knew the truth) ted was behind the cables and chris was just a mouth piece selling his name. the real person behind the company is or shall i say WAS ted. now i donno about that.
  
 i think people are awakening to find that ''chris_himself'' is actually Ted's Headfood and thats why in MANY threads i read where people are looking for cables to be made names like toxic,whiplash,DHC,BTG_Audio Ect come up, while i dont hear many if any people saying chris himself.
  
 Ted is extremely talented and brings to the table his custom skills like the purple heart wood enclosure that holds the female RSA adapter to Hirose using silver and gold cable, bringing to the table expotic woods and carvings for cinches, and overall bringing to the table, responses to questions,insight and knowledge......In My Opinion that cant be replaced. people arent just getting a cable when you buy from ted, but you are better a piece of his talent that goes into that cable.


----------



## spook76

Mooses again my experience was and is exactly like yours. I had contact with Chris but once the sale was made he vanished. Thank God Ted Allen enclosed his email address with my first SPC cables. I realized Ted was the man behind the curtains doing all the work. I had insisted I want my cables sheathed even though it added to the microphonics and bulk. I was wrong. After trying to contact Chris for days, I gave up and emailed Ted. Ted's answer, no problem he would remove the sheathing at no cost no questions asked. Ted fixed my mistake at no cost to me because HE WANTED HIS CUSTOMER TO BE HAPPY AND SATISFIED. 

That single action by Ted told me I was dealing with a real old fashioned craftsman. When he returned that first cable he also took off the wood spliter at the Y connection because I mentioned I liked a slimmer profile and added a beautiful carbon fiber roll spliter. Why, because Ted WANTED HIS CUSTOMER TO BE HAPPY AND SATISFIED. 

Since then I have gone on to buy two OCC silver IEM cables (single end and balanced), an OCC silver interconnect and and OCC silver LOD. If fellow Head-Fiers wonder why I constantly sing Ted's praises it is because his absolute commitment to customer satisfaction is all the drives Ted Allen and Headphone Lounge and that deserves to be recognized.


----------



## digitalzed

spook76, my experience with Ted is very similar. I never had any dealings with Chris but I know first hand Ted only wants the best product out there and for his customers to be happy. Ted actually talked me out of buying a more expensive cable for my first purchase from him. When does that happen? The service was so outstanding and the cable so good, I bought another and wouldn't hesitate to do so anytime I need another. BTW, if anyone here is on Facebook, Ted does have a page there. You should go and "like" it.


----------



## Hijodelbrx

So here's my story.  I just rec'd a set of SPC IEM cables f/tf10 used off of Ebay.  Advertised as Chris Himself HPL cables.  As I do with anything and everything I buy I started digging for info about the cables and the company.  WHOA!  There's some serious drama going on between Chris & Ted.  I've read numerous threads re: the quality and value of their product and aside from a few hiccups I saw reported here, the general consensus seemed to be a positive one.  So I decided to purchase the cables.  Coincidentally, it seems that this month (10/13) Chris & Ted have dissolved their partnership and gone their separate ways.  Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be the most amicable of breakups!  Seems to be a bit of finger-pointing regarding who did what and who didn't get their fair share of the credit (profits?).  I happened across an exchange on the Chris Himself website where Ted (and apparently his sister or brother) answered a posting by Chris that was white-hot!  Ted really let his frustrations be known and they're serious.  From what I gathered from his post, these 2 (Chris & Ted) have never met in person!  The next day I re-visited the website and the postings by Ted & co. were removed (pretty sure it was on 10/24/13) as I knew they would be, they were in no way good for Chris's business.  The primary reason I bought these cables 2nd hand was due to being worried about lead times and perhaps getting lost in the shuffle, as the price wasn't that much cheaper.  Bought 'em Sun. night and received them Wed. morning!  I checked with the seller and he told me he had bought them in March, which, I think, means that Ted made them.  After reading everything I've made a call about whose side I sympathize with, that would be Ted.  Therefore if I have any questions or problems I'll direct them to Ted.  I can only hope he'll be cool with that.  I've been listening for the past 4 hrs and am very pleased.  While the sound is better I didn't expect a day vs. night difference, I'm a firm believer in paying for a quality product that's made well and also subscribe strongly to pride of ownership.  My only gripes would be the following.  From what I've read they've been aware that the pins are too long for the TF10's, resulting in a gap between the cord and the IEM, why has this never been addressed?  Is filing them down or cutting them recommended?  Also, while the cables are marked for left and right, there wasn't any instructions regarding proper insertion to insure proper polarity.  I got it right after the 3rd try!  I'll be contacting Ted about an LOD for my Ipod classic!


----------



## teds headfood

so i responded within 15 minutes with my email and cell number but you haven't replied yet.
 yes i have made every single cable for 5 years. period
 to your gripes:
 i asked if you could please send me a picture so i know which connector the used cable you bought has so i know what to advise.
 pins too long? never been addressed?  i have changed connectors to ones very similar to stock that have the shell that covers over the raised section on ultimate ears as cable building is a constantly changing/modifying business as new connectors come onto the market all the time
 filing down can easily be done with nail file if needed.  just be gentle and remember to round over the tips.
 the polarity is always explained in a written message when shipped to customer, but since you bought used all you needed to do is pm me.
 please do contact me and i'll honor the return customer 10% discount even though you bought used.
 anything else please email/pm/call me thx


----------



## M Coupe

Rock on Ted!
  
 Hey, I need to purchase those special cables for my Audeze LCD 2.2 soon.  I like the idea of being able to change terminations on the fly from balanced, single ended, spades and so on.  I will be in touch in the next week or so.
  
 15ft of silver cable...ouch.


----------



## icefalkon

Well..Hijodelbrx....from what I've gathered by your post...you are an excellent web researcher with a penchant the the dramatic. What I'm not sure of is why this needed to be said by you, at this point in time. Many of us here on Head-fi have been aware of the friction for quite some time and never needed anyone to write a dissertation on the subject. That being said,the question is, why was it necessary to go to great lengths to write that on here...instead of simply emailing Ted himself?
  
 One of my personal mentors once revealed, what he termed The Three Stop Signs
  
 1. Does this need to be said...
  
 2. Does this need to be said by me...
  
 3. Does this need to be said by me...now
  
 Thankfully, my friend Ted addressed your (eventually revealed) concerns promptly and succinctly.
  
 His work is impeccable, his ethic is unseen in today's aftermarket cable industry, his lead times and shipping are spot on fantastic...and he didn't even pay me to say any of this! 
  
  
 Steve from NYC
  
 PS: Welcome to Head-fi...sorry for your wallet.
  
  
  
 Quote:


teds headfood said:


> so i responded within 15 minutes with my email and cell number but you haven't replied yet.
> yes i have made every single cable for 5 years. period
> to your gripes:
> i asked if you could please send me a picture so i know which connector the used cable you bought has so i know what to advise.
> ...


----------



## Hijodelbrx

Hey Ted, thx for responding so quickly, you're a class act and look forward to doing repeat business with you in the future.

You must be good to inspire such dramatic loyalty from your followers. This Icefalknon fellow felt the need to leap to your defense when you weren't even being attacked! Hey IF, perhaps you should apply your mentors rules to yourself, no need to be so sensitive dude. Relax, we're all on the same page and encouraging Ted's continued success.


----------



## icefalkon

I follow those rules every single day.
  
 Ted is a friend...and I'll jump to a friends defense any day of the week.
  
 However, my post had nothing whatsoever to do with "defending" Ted from anything you said. My post was solely directed at the manner in which you addressed your issue. There's a distinct difference.
  
 There's nothing for this "dude" to relax about. I don't believe in broadcasting or reiterating the breakdown of a partnership gone volatile in a thread basically focused on moving forward. Sensitive? No...lol not in the least. If anything, my post was observational. I apologize if it was taken as an attack. That was not my intent. 
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## spook76

Steve,

I agree with you. I started this thread for one reason to bring to the attention of the Head-Fi community the excellent cables and peerless customer service that Ted Allen and Headphone Lounge represent. 

Steve formally from NYC now Washington DC and Scottsdale AZ.


----------



## deadie

Ted rocks.  That is all.
  
 His communication and work turnaround is very quick.  His prices reasonable.  And his cable quality... well, take a look for yourself.  I'm very very happy.


----------



## suicidal_orange

deadie said:


> Ted rocks.  That is all.
> 
> His communication and work turnaround is very quick.  His prices reasonable.  And his cable quality... well, take a look for yourself.  I'm very very happy.


 
 Always looks weird having a thin wire coming out of huge XLRs, but otherwise looking good!


----------



## Mooses9

suicidal_orange said:


> Always looks weird having a thin wire coming out of huge XLRs, but otherwise looking good!


 
 agree definitly looks odd. but cool looking cable


----------



## rawrster

For those who have gotten Ted's iem cables how soft/flexible are his cables? I'm considering either the hybrid or silver but would like some feedback about that. I'm not big on cable making sound changes (but let's not turn this thread into a debate about that) but I get cables more for the usability of it. I would like something flexible and where it doesn't become a huge mess when I put it down.


----------



## digitalzed

rawrster said:


> For those who have gotten Ted's iem cables how soft/flexible are his cables? I'm considering either the hybrid or silver but would like some feedback about that. I'm not big on cable making sound changes (but let's not turn this thread into a debate about that) but I get cables more for the usability of it. I would like something flexible and where it doesn't become a huge mess when I put it down.




I have two of Ted's cables and I find them strong but nicely flexible. Ted will sheathe them for you if you want, but the twisted cable is just fine.


----------



## digitalzed

Just returned from an overseas trip using my Westone 4R's recently re-cabled with Ted's silver IEM cable. Could not be happier with sound quality difference on all fronts. HUGE difference for the better. I would experience fatigue on sessions over three hours with the supplied Westone cable. No issues going double that time since upgrading the cables. I remain a happy, satisfied customer. Thanks Ted!


----------



## Mooses9

rawrster said:


> For those who have gotten Ted's iem cables how soft/flexible are his cables? I'm considering either the hybrid or silver but would like some feedback about that. I'm not big on cable making sound changes (but let's not turn this thread into a debate about that) but I get cables more for the usability of it. I would like something flexible and where it doesn't become a huge mess when I put it down.




I had the silver neotech cable from ted before. Its extremely flexible I mean ridiculously flexiable and soft. I highly recommended it.


----------



## suicidal_orange

I've had a Jena labs cable in the past and have a Whiplash TWCu here now and Ted's cable is far more flexible, the thick part will easily coil round a pen to give you an idea of bend radius. 
  
 Can't really say anything about them not becoming a mess because like you I bought for utility rather than sound - mine's too short!


----------



## rawrster

Thanks for all the feedback. I think I'm going to get the cable. Ted even informed me about a 10% discount since I ordered from them before which is a nice gesture for returning customers.


----------



## Mooses9

rawrster said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I think I'm going to get the cable. Ted even informed me about a 10% discount since I ordered from them before which is a nice gesture for returning customers.


 
 very nice gesture, what cable did you end up going with?


----------



## rawrster

I haven't bought it  yet. I'll probably get the hybrid cable but after a week or two as I've spent too much money lately.


----------



## spook76

rawrster said:


> I haven't bought it  yet. I'll probably get the hybrid cable but after a week or two as I've spent too much money lately.




Rawrster,

What headphone or IEM are you looking to upgrade the cable? The choice of cable can influence the sound in different ways. The SPC and copper makes it a bit warmer while the pure silver gives greater clarity and tightens the sound from top to bottom.


----------



## rawrster

I'm going to upgrade the TF10 however I am not a believer in cable making a difference in sound. I also would rather not turn this into a debate (and debates about cables are silly and never ending imo). Although it's a bit amusing that just about everything I own has a custom cable with the exception of my SR007. I buy more for the ergonomics of the cable.


----------



## spook76

Fair enough but do me a favor, after you receive them give them 10-20 hours and let me know if the Tf10 sounds the same. I am curious.


----------



## rawrster

Ted suggested I go for the spc cable and I ended paying for that today. He definitely delivers good customer service and that is an aspect many of these boutique companies I've dealt with in the past overlook and just see the product they are delivering. 
  
 I will try the TF10 after 10-20 hours and see if anything changes however.


----------



## Mooses9

Im glad go see this thread is drumming up business for ted. So people can get a idea,of his workmanship or revisit his workmanship if they nave had his cables in the past.


----------



## LiteKirby

I haven't gotten my cable from Ted yet as I just placed an order last night, but the customer service so far has been excellent. He replied to every single one of my emails within minutes, and it was around 10PM PST, which is very surprising to have someone email you back at that time. He worked with me to get a cable that would fit my needs, and even when I changed my mind last second after he had sent the invoice, he simply cancelled the other one and sent me a new one.
  
 Very very happy with the customer service, and no doubt I'll be happy with the cable I get, a 5' Hybrid IEM cable terminating in a Hirose 6 plug with a carbon fiber y split for my soon-to-be-here iBasso PB2.
  
 The only other custom cable I've ever ordered was a Bugle cable from Beat Audio, which while it's fantastic in both sound and useability, had many less choices in the cable and felt more automated of a situation, simply purchase and wait for the cable.


----------



## digitalzed

mooses9 said:


> Im glad go see this thread is drumming up business for ted. So people can get a idea,of his workmanship or revisit his workmanship if they nave had his cables in the past.


 
 +1


----------



## digitalzed

litekirby said:


> I haven't gotten my cable from Ted yet as I just placed an order last night, but the customer service so far has been excellent. He replied to every single one of my emails within minutes, and it was around 10PM PST, which is very surprising to have someone email you back at that time. He worked with me to get a cable that would fit my needs, and even when I changed my mind last second after he had sent the invoice, he simply cancelled the other one and sent me a new one.
> 
> Very very happy with the customer service, and no doubt I'll be happy with the cable I get, a 5' Hybrid IEM cable terminating in a Hirose 6 plug with a carbon fiber y split for my soon-to-be-here iBasso PB2.
> 
> The only other custom cable I've ever ordered was a Bugle cable from Beat Audio, which while it's fantastic in both sound and useability, had many less choices in the cable and felt more automated of a situation, simply purchase and wait for the cable.


 
 Exactly my experience too. I am 99.9% positive the cable will further cement your feeling on Ted and his products.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Ted is excellent (his adventures too...). He made two cables for my Shure-425s, one spc balanced straight RSA plug in Hawaiian wood shell. For my SR-71B. The other was a copper SE cable for my Tomahawk. Both sounded superb. I highly recommend Ted for his expert advice, fine craftsmanship, and superior customer service and rapport. Will come back to him for future cable needs.


----------



## rawrster

I got my tracking today so I'll get them on Tuesday (as Monday is a  federal holiday). As always a fast turnaround which is definitely appreciated


----------



## Mooses9

here is some more work ted did for me. its a Whiplash Twag V2 the insulation was sketchy so i had him sleeve it with clear shrink wrap, excellent job and its still very flexible.


----------



## Dopaminer

Super useful thread! 
  
 I`m looking for balanced cables for both my hd800 and se846.  XLR4 termination on the hd800s, but haven`t decided if my mobile option is going to be Hirose or RSA, so those Hirose and RSA connecters posted earlier were very cool to see.  
  
 I have a question:  Can anyone post a pic of cable or interconnect sheathed in the color Ted is calling, `copper` ?  His page`s gallery is empty and I can`t find any pic of the sheathing. I don`t want to distract him from building our cables just to send me a picture...
  
 I freakin love that color, if it`s what I`m thinking.  
  
 Edit:  this is from the `MDPC-X SLEEVE` page:
  
  

  
  
  
 This is my favorite color in the Universe.  Can anyone confirm if this is Ted`s `copper` color?  The sleeve maker is calling this `copper brown`....


----------



## spook76

The copper sheathing is the one on top. Ted sent me this picture of all of the choices available for sheathing when I ordered my first set of IEM cables.


----------



## blindeye

I'm looking for new cables for my TF10s after my OEM cables died. These look like a solid choice. 
  
 My biggest complaint about the OEM cables was how twisted they became storing them in the UE metal case. Could anyone provide feedback on how these cables behave?


----------



## Mooses9

blindeye said:


> I'm looking for new cables for my TF10s after my OEM cables died. These look like a solid choice.
> 
> My biggest complaint about the OEM cables was how twisted they became storing them in the UE metal case. Could anyone provide feedback on how these cables behave?


 
 depends on the cable you go with, the copper neotech and pure silver neotech are pretty much tangle freee they are very flexible...if you get  the cable sleeved this will also help with keeping the iems from getting tangled. ect


----------



## kskwerl

Got a great cable from Ted Allen for a great price!


----------



## suicidal_orange

blindeye said:


> I'm looking for new cables for my TF10s after my OEM cables died. These look like a solid choice.
> 
> My biggest complaint about the OEM cables was how twisted they became storing them in the UE metal case. Could anyone provide feedback on how these cables behave?


 

 Mine almost seems to be anti-twisting - I added a loose loop to reducde the length slightly and when I unplugged them at work it untied itself!  Seriously though, mine's too short to comment on this properly but they have to be better than the TF10 cable.
  
 If you are going to be putting them in the UE tin often and want a straight jack you should probably ask for shorter heatshrink and same with the earhooks (unless you don't mind reshaping them every time) - they're both quite a tight fit.  I'm sure Ted will be happy to do this.


----------



## kskwerl

suicidal_orange said:


> Mine almost seems to be anti-twisting - I added a loose loop to reducde the length slightly and when I unplugged them at work it untied itself!  Seriously though, mine's too short to comment on this properly but they have to be better than the TF10 cable.
> 
> If you are going to be putting them in the UE tin often and want a straight jack you should probably ask for shorter heatshrink and same with the earhooks (unless you don't mind reshaping them every time) - they're both quite a tight fit.  I'm sure Ted will be happy to do this.




are those the TSX-100 tips?


----------



## suicidal_orange

kskwerl said:


> are those the TSX-100 tips?


 

 Close - Heirs have a big nozzle so they're TSX-400


----------



## kskwerl

suicidal_orange said:


> Close - Heirs have a big nozzle so they're TSX-400




I'm going to try mine again but when I first tried them on my Westone 4r put of the clip+ I thought they sounded so veiled but maybe with my DX50 and C5 amp that will change and I hope it does because they were comfy as all hell.

I can't decide what to do with tips for my Westone 4r, like if I got custom tips made by 1964 ears would that be the best they could possibly get because of that's the case I'll just go that route.


----------



## kskwerl

kskwerl said:


> I'm going to try mine again but when I first tried them on my Westone 4r put of the clip+ I thought they sounded so veiled but maybe with my DX50 and C5 amp that will change and I hope it does because they were comfy as all hell.
> 
> I can't decide what to do with tips for my Westone 4r, like if I got custom tips made by 1964 ears would that be the best they could possibly get because of that's the case I'll just go that route.


 
 Trying them now and they actually sound really good.


----------



## teds headfood

suicidal_orange said:


> Mine almost seems to be anti-twisting - I added a loose loop to reducde the length slightly and when I unplugged them at work it untied itself!  Seriously though, mine's too short to comment on this properly but they have to be better than the TF10 cable.
> 
> If you are going to be putting them in the UE tin often and want a straight jack you should probably ask for shorter heatshrink and same with the earhooks (unless you don't mind reshaping them every time) - they're both quite a tight fit.  I'm sure Ted will be happy to do this.


 
 i absolutely never recommend using a small case as this leads to breaking of cables. it just adds way to much stress to areas at plugs and just at ends of clear shrink.i find it best to use a case that holds entire set-up/rig.this way you help to insure a longer life for cable.


----------



## Mooses9

alot of nice cables coming in.


----------



## suicidal_orange

teds headfood said:


> i absolutely never recommend using a small case as this leads to breaking of cables. it just adds way to much stress to areas at plugs and just at ends of clear shrink.i find it best to use a case that holds entire set-up/rig.this way you help to insure a longer life for cable.


 

 Interesting... An all in one case sounds like a great idea but what happens when you accidentally put it in your pocket upside down, or it turns round in a bag and the cable gets crushed by your player?  Wouldn't be a problem with a nice case but most cases fit the DAP exactly with no room for headphones so you have to buy a generic one, where things are free to move around


----------



## teds headfood

polarity information.
 on the custom/jh/westone/etc barrel style ends the letters face inwards toward your head so they are not visible to others.
 i had more customers ask this as they didn't like the lettering showing.  before i used to mark with red/blue dots which align with front holes
 on the tf10 style the L/R face outwards.
  
 i hope this helps


----------



## teds headfood

suicidal_orange said:


> Interesting... An all in one case sounds like a great idea but what happens when you accidentally put it in your pocket upside down, or it turns round in a bag and the cable gets crushed by your player?  Wouldn't be a problem with a nice case but most cases fit the DAP exactly with no room for headphones so you have to buy a generic one, where things are free to move around


 
 the size i'm talking about should not fit in pockets as breakage seems to come from too small a case in my opinion. generally cases should come with a strap or snap connector to secure or a fanny/waist pack can help.
 if you look at those previous pictures of metal case you clearly see the areas where the cables are going to be stressed also its not best to continually take pin connectors on and off of iems as this can lead to socket wear.
 its easy to use shaped foam to help keep things in place or just flat soft foam glued to one side.
 i've used 3x5 gps/psp type cases in past as they hold rig in place with room to put cable/iems around source/amp in a larger circle.
 low profile dual lock works wonders


----------



## LiteKirby

Picture from Ted sent to me for my incoming cable + Line Out Dock
  

  
 I'm so excited, can't wait. Looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## spook76

I agree it does look beautiful. The man is a real artist with cables.


----------



## digitalzed

Practical, flexible, sonically superior, AND a great value!


----------



## Mooses9

litekirby said:


> Picture from Ted sent to me for my incoming cable + Line Out Dock
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hirose using a pb2?


----------



## LiteKirby

mooses9 said:


> Hirose using a pb2?


 
  
 Yep
  
 Currently using a E7/E9 combo at home, and been wanting to try balanced, as well as a bit higher end up Amp, so let's see how this works out for me


----------



## Dopaminer

litekirby said:


> Yep
> 
> Currently using a E7/E9 combo at home, and been wanting to try balanced, as well as a bit higher end up Amp, so let's see how this works out for me


 
 LiteKirby what `phones is balanced Hirose cable for?  I`m super interested in going balanced, too; looking at PB2 (or ALO).  Thinking about cables for my HD800 and possibly my new Shure SE846. Have doubts about balancing an armature iem.....


----------



## spook76

dopaminer said:


> LiteKirby what `phones is balanced Hirose cable for?  I`m super interested in going balanced, too; looking at PB2 (or ALO).  Thinking about cables for my HD800 and possibly my new Shure SE846. Have doubts about balancing an armature iem.....




Have no doubts about balanced BA. I have both the SE535-J and the SE846. Pairing them with my RSA Protector and Ted's great OCC silver balanced cables is a great combination. M_Coupe also went with Ted's silver balanced cables with his SE846 and RSA Intruder. Once you go balanced you cannot image ever listening to music without it.

Post scrip: Ted Allen's personal set up is a balanced HD800 with his OCC silver cables to an RSA SR-71B amp.


----------



## Dopaminer

spook76 said:


> Have no doubts about balanced BA. I have both the SE535-J and the SE846. Pairing them with my RSA Protector and Ted's great OCC silver balanced cables is a great combination. M_Coupe also went with Ted's silver balanced cables with his SE846 and RSA Intruder. Once you go balanced you cannot image ever listening to music without it.
> 
> Post scrip: Ted Allen's personal set up is a balanced HD800 with his OCC silver cables to an RSA SR-71B amp.


 
 Nice one, Spook.  Thanks.


----------



## Mooses9

spook76 said:


> Have no doubts about balanced BA. I have both the SE535-J and the SE846. Pairing them with my RSA Protector and Ted's great OCC silver balanced cables is a great combination. M_Coupe also went with Ted's silver balanced cables with his SE846 and RSA Intruder. Once you go balanced you cannot image ever listening to music without it.
> 
> Post scrip: Ted Allen's personal set up is a balanced HD800 with his OCC silver cables to an *RSA SR-71B amp.*


 
 and i believe the ibasso db2 dac


----------



## teds headfood

from different sources
 tera/ak's/rb ipod/rb ihp's
 ibasso db2  
 pb2/sr71b/protector/quickstep/mk3-b
 still trying to find time to combo each balanced style and unbalanced, plus desktops. 
 mostly listen while doing cable orders


----------



## Gilftronic

Man they look amazing!


----------



## LiteKirby

dopaminer said:


> LiteKirby what `phones is balanced Hirose cable for?  I`m super interested in going balanced, too; looking at PB2 (or ALO).  Thinking about cables for my HD800 and possibly my new Shure SE846. Have doubts about balancing an armature iem.....


 
  
 For my JH11s
  
 It'll be my iPod Classic 7th Gen --> LoD --> PB2 --> JH11s


----------



## postshiwang

I have preordered the SE846 and cannot wait to listen to them through the Protector and OCC silver balanced cables from Headphonelounge. I am hoping that will be a sonic marriage made in heaven.


----------



## spook76

postshiwang said:


> I have preordered the SE846 and cannot wait to listen to them through the Protector and OCC silver balanced cables from Headphonelounge. I am hoping that will be a sonic marriage made in heaven.





It is a marriage made in sonic heaven!


----------



## rawrster

I got a spc cable from Ted today for the TF10. Ted's customer service is quite impressive. There was an error with my tracking saying it was delivered so I let him know and I was going to wait for today's delivery but he ended up calling the post office to find out what's going on. The cable did come today and it looks great. I'll be trying it out later today.


----------



## Mooses9

spook76 said:


> It is a marriage made in sonic heaven!


 
 EEEEKKKK those 846 on the floor? my OCD is raging. lol......my w4r headphones rest on eggshell foam and my se535 rest in a Shure Otterbox With Foam Inserts lol...................


----------



## teds headfood

rawrster said:


> I got a spc cable from Ted today for the TF10. Ted's customer service is quite impressive. There was an error with my tracking saying it was delivered so I let him know and I was going to wait for today's delivery but he ended up calling the post office to find out what's going on. The cable did come today and it looks great. I'll be trying it out later today.


 
 the postal worker at rawster's local was very nice and easily tracked where package was. thank you google!
 and yes i'd rather talk on phone than pm/email any day of the week.


----------



## spook76

mooses9 said:


> EEEEKKKK those 846 on the floor? my OCD is raging. lol......my w4r headphones rest on eggshell foam and my se535 rest in a Shure Otterbox With Foam Inserts lol...................




Never Mooses. My cables and SE846 are on a table. I never put them in a box only gently place them on a table.


----------



## Mooses9

spook76 said:


> Never Mooses. My cables and SE846 are on a table. I never put them in a box only gently place them on a table.


 
 ohh lol, WHEW lol, im so jealous of your 846, i really wanna get them but not sure. i love the se535 ALOT esp  with my current rig, im just not sure their sound quality would be worth THAT much


----------



## spook76

mooses9 said:


> ohh lol, WHEW lol, im so jealous of your 846, i really wanna get them but not sure. i love the se535 ALOT esp  with my current rig, im just not sure their sound quality would be worth THAT much




Mooses,

If you can a good price for your SE535 (close to what you paid) my advice is buy the SE846. You already have a peerless amp and cables and with the 846 you will be done searching as I am. Is it worth twice the 535 that depends entirely on your budget.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

litekirby said:


> Picture from Ted sent to me for my incoming cable + Line Out Dock
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited, can't wait. Looks absolutely beautiful.


 
  
 Looks delicious. Tell all when you hear it.
 My system:
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/spending-money-on-audio


----------



## Chikuwa270

Just have a quick question to people who are using the cable.
 Are these cable turn green (or any other color) after several month of use?
 I am thinking to get a silver version. 
 Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

chikuwa270 said:


> Just have a quick question to people who are using the cable.
> Are these cable turn green (or any other color) after several month of use?
> I am thinking to get a silver version.
> Thanks everybody!!!


 

 I wouldn't expect them to green. Keep them dry with sheath/jacket intact.
  
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/headamps-portable


----------



## icefalkon

None of mine have turned green. I'm looking at the silver cable Ted made me for my custom Grado's and it looks just like it did when it arrived. It's been used, tossed, strung over monitors in my office and slept on...lol


----------



## Chikuwa270

canadianmaestro said:


> I wouldn't expect them to green. Keep them dry with sheath/jacket intact.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/headamps-portable


 
  
 How do you avoid cables from humidity??


----------



## Chikuwa270

icefalkon said:


> None of mine have turned green. I'm looking at the silver cable Ted made me for my custom Grado's and it looks just like it did when it arrived. It's been used, tossed, strung over monitors in my office and slept on...lol


 

 Hmmm... Sounds great!
 How long have you been use it?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

chikuwa270 said:


> How do you avoid cables from humidity??


 

 keep the sheathing intact. that's what it's for -- protecting the underlying wire from the elements.


----------



## icefalkon

chikuwa270 said:


> Hmmm... Sounds great!
> How long have you been use it?


 
 Over a year!


----------



## Chikuwa270

canadianmaestro said:


> keep the sheathing intact. that's what it's for -- protecting the underlying wire from the elements.


 
  
 Oh! I see! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## 883dave

Just received a 3' silver cable from Ted. Great person to deal with.
 Well made, noticed an improvement right away.
 Would definitely recommend Ted to anyone looking for upgraded cables


----------



## Mooses9

883dave said:


> Just received a 3' silver cable from Ted. Great person to deal with.
> Well made, noticed an improvement right away.
> Would definitely recommend Ted to anyone looking for upgraded cables


 
 any pics?


----------



## 883dave




----------



## Mooses9

Very Nice


----------



## LiteKirby

Got mine today I'll upload tomorrow can't take them out of my ears yet


----------



## Dopaminer

litekirby said:


> Got mine today I'll upload tomorrow can't take them out of my ears yet


 
 Bring on the pics bro


----------



## 883dave

When the better half arrived home from work this morning she said "what did you do to your cable"
 I said it is a new custom made one.
 After touching she said "sure is nice"
 Not sure if I will let her listen, at least until Christmas...wink, wink, wink Ted


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Got two more copper IEM cables for my SE-425. Ted always does a great product.
 Sound great straight outta the envelope. I'm not a big fan of burn-in of HP cables anyways.
 Thanks Ted!
  
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/mobile-hi-end


----------



## LiteKirby

dopaminer said:


> Bring on the pics bro


 
  
 Incoming!
  
 Apologies for bad lighting and bad picture taking, I suck
  
 But you can see the awesome quality in them, and my super awesome DotA 2 logo on them


----------



## CanadianMaestro

My most recent acquisitions from Ted; two copper, one silver with straight RSA plug.
 photos:

  
 Great workmanship, better sound.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

litekirby said:


> Incoming!
> 
> Apologies for bad lighting and bad picture taking, I suck
> 
> But you can see the awesome quality in them, and my super awesome DotA 2 logo on them


 
  
 very nice.
 How do you put that rig in your shirt pocket with the big LODwire sticking out like that?
 Have you tried a right-exit, low profile LOD? that would then flatten the cable loop, and let you place your rig vertically, LOD down, in a shirt pocket. without squishing the wire, since the loop is eliminated.


----------



## Mooses9

canadianmaestro said:


> My most recent acquisitions from Ted; two copper, one silver with straight RSA plug.
> photos:
> 
> 
> Great workmanship, better sound.


 
 interesting rsa male plug


----------



## Unfie

I received my custom cable for my Westone 4R IEMs earlier today and figured I should help spread the good word. This is the picture that Ted took for me before he sent the package. It's a 4′ Neutrik 3.5mm right angle plug, silver-plated copper, with a logo shrink and black sleeve. I'm not going to claim any sonic differences, but I did end up wanting to change the EQ a little bit because something seemed different. Maybe it's because I was tired. It sounds fine, though. I was mainly going for durability with a little bit of aesthetics. Hoping to stick this into a Fiio X3 next week.
  
 Ted's customer service was quick, and he helped me out with any questions that I had. The package shipped out on Tuesday and arrived today (Thursday), one day earlier than the estimated delivery date. I will recommend Ted to anyone who asks about custom cables, and I may end up getting something else from him in the future.


----------



## Mooses9

NiC3 C@bL3


----------



## digitalzed

unfie said:


> I received my custom cable for my Westone 4R IEMs earlier today and figured I should help spread the good word. This is the picture that Ted took for me before he sent the package. It's a 4′ Neutrik 3.5mm right angle plug, silver-plated copper, with a logo shrink and black sleeve. I'm not going to claim any sonic differences, but I did end up wanting to change the EQ a little bit because something seemed different. Maybe it's because I was tired. It sounds fine, though. I was mainly going for durability with a little bit of aesthetics. Hoping to stick this into a Fiio X3 next week.
> 
> Ted's customer service was quick, and he helped me out with any questions that I had. The package shipped out on Tuesday and arrived today (Thursday), one day earlier than the estimated delivery date. I will recommend Ted to anyone who asks about custom cables, and I may end up getting something else from him in the future.


 
 Nice photo. Any feeling on sound if you're not still tired?


----------



## Unfie

digitalzed said:


> Nice photo. Any feeling on sound if you're not still tired?


 
  
 Okay, so I got a good amount of sleep last night. My impression of the cable as far as sound quality goes hasn't really changed. If there is a sound difference, I don't notice it. All of my stock cables are ruined so it's not like I can do a direct comparison. The Westone 4R itself comes pretty close to the kind of sound I'm looking for anyway.


----------



## Mooses9

unfie said:


> Okay, so I got a good amount of sleep last night. My impression of the cable as far as sound quality goes hasn't really changed. If there is a sound difference, I don't notice it. All of my stock cables are ruined so it's not like I can do a direct comparison. The Westone 4R itself comes pretty close to the kind of sound I'm looking for anyway.




What source components are you using


----------



## Unfie

mooses9 said:


> What source components are you using


 
 I was using a Cowon J3 when I first got the cable. I just got a Fiio X3 so I'm getting used to the different sound from that. Right now, I have my EQ set to 3 on bass and left the treble at 0.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

unfie said:


> I was using a Cowon J3 when I first got the cable. I just got a Fiio X3 so I'm getting used to the different sound from that. Right now, I have my EQ set to 3 on bass and left the treble at 0.


 

 I have an X3 too, for about 4 months now. I still find it hard to get used to. It sounds too cold, to my ears (Shure 425, RSA Tomahawk, 71B, or Shadow). My iPod Classic 5.5G/7G and iMod 5G (160GB) sound much more musical and warmer, IMO. Don't know why, as the older iPods have the same Wolfson DAC as the X3.
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/mobile-hi-end
  
 Anyways, enjoy your cable!


----------



## spook76

canadianmaestro said:


> I have an X3 too, for about 4 months now. I still find it hard to get used to. It sounds too cold, to my ears (Shure 425, RSA Tomahawk, 71B, or Shadow). My iPod Classic 5.5G/7G and iMod 5G (160GB) sound much more musical and warmer, IMO. Don't know why, as the older iPods have the same Wolfson DAC as the X3.
> https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/mobile-hi-end
> 
> Anyways, enjoy your cable!




Not to go off topic but I agree. To return to a Wolfson DAC was one of the reasons I had Ted make me a silver LOD for my iPhone 5/iPod Touch 5th because the lighting to 30 pin adapter has Wolfson DAC in it.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

spook76 said:


> Not to go off topic but I agree. To return to a Wolfson DAC was one of the reasons I had Ted make me a silver LOD for my iPhone 5/iPod Touch 5th because the lighting to 30 pin adapter has Wolfom DAC in it.


 

 I didn't know that a DAC was inside a Lightning adaptor cable!! I must file that one away.
 Thanks, spook!


----------



## spook76

canadianmaestro said:


> I didn't know that a DAC was inside a Lightning adaptor cable!! I must file that one away.
> Thanks, spook!




Yes, the LOD of the iPhone 5 or 5s and the iPod 5th is digital only output so the lightning to 30 pin has a DAC built into it hence the $30 price. Last year when it was first released upon a tear down a Wolfson DAC was discovered as part of it. 

http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-analysis/resources/blog/inside-the-apple-lightning-to-30-pin-adapter/


----------



## suicidal_orange

spook76 said:


> Yes, the LOD of the iPhone 5 or 5s and the iPod 5th is digital only output so the lightning to 30 pin has a DAC built into it hence the $30 price. Last year when it was first released upon a tear down a Wolfson DAC was discovered as part of it.
> 
> http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-analysis/resources/blog/inside-the-apple-lightning-to-30-pin-adapter/


 

 So in theory you can dismantle a (relatively) cheap LOD and steal the signal at the DAC chip and make your own DAC for new ipods?  There's no way they're doing the Wolfson justice in that tiny adaptor.  Sounds easier than the old ones with licensing issues, my useless idea generator is going crazy at the possibilities!
  
  
 On a more relevant note my cable is now partly a gorgeous shade of green, as all copper cables I've owned before it (Jena, Whiplash and random unknown brand).  Not at the ends near the connectors which would suggest bad workmanship, but in the middle of the earsplits where it touches my face - a reaction to my sweat I guess.  Any ideas how to finish the job, especially under the earhooks?  All green would look better than part green part shiny copper...
  
 For anyone reading this don't be put off, the sound and flexibility are unaffected by the cable going green - it's purely aesthetic.  If you're not a fan of green buy a cable with sheething so you can't see it if (just incase you too turn out to be copper unfriendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CanadianMaestro

suicidal_orange said:


> Any ideas how to finish the job, especially under the earhooks?  All green would look better than part green part shiny copper...
> 
> For anyone reading this don't be put off, the sound and flexibility are unaffected by the cable going green - it's purely aesthetic.  If you're not a fan of green buy a cable with sheething so you can't see it if (just incase you too turn out to be copper unfriendly
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you have a small humidifier unit that produces steam, you could try placing your cable on top of the output vents to "humidify" the naked part of cable. Should go green. Detach the earpieces first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Then sit back and watch it go green.


----------



## suicidal_orange

canadianmaestro said:


> If you have a small humidifier unit that produces steam, you could try placing your cable on top of the output vents to "humidify" the naked part of cable. Should go green. Detach the earpieces first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, I don't have a humidifier but if steam is what's needed maybe I can experiment with a kettle or sauna.  I'm not putting the earpieces near either of them either!


----------



## Mooses9

Lol you are the only person I have heard of that actually likes the oxidation...I have a pair of shure scl5 and they are notorious for oxidizing and going green its just something I live with.


----------



## spook76

The green oxidation is a good reason to use OCC silver as it will eventually tarnish to a mature slate color. . Thankfully after 7 months my OCC silver cables from Ted are still bright silver.


----------



## Mooses9

spook76 said:


> The green oxidation is a good reason to use OCC silver as it will eventually tarnish to a mature slate color. . Thankfully after 7 months my OCC silver cables from Ted are still bright silver.


 
 i had a silver plated copper that apparently liked the color green LOL not from ted it was off ebay....i dont mind my shure e5 being green kinda gives them a unique appearance.


----------



## suicidal_orange

mooses9 said:


> i had a silver plated copper that apparently liked the color green LOL not from ted it was off ebay....i dont mind my shure e5 being green kinda gives them a unique appearance.


 

 I think it depends on you and your body chemistry as to what metals you oxidise - some people can't wear silver jewelery for a day without it going black while I have no problem wearing it for weeks, but I'm bad for copper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 The clear stock spc cable that came with the ASG1.3 was green pretty much from ear to Y split (I bought it used) - a much lighter shade than this copper one is but I liked both colours.


----------



## teds headfood

waiting on fedex to deliver my new stax *SR-007MK2 and  SRM-727II is torture as its on the truck.*


----------



## spook76

teds headfood said:


> waiting on fedex to deliver my new stax [COLOR=333333]*SR-007MK2 and  SRM-727II is torture as its on the truck.*[/COLOR]




All good things come to those that wait. Also, may I send you some cheese to go with that whine?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

The Ted does it for me again. A real clutch job. Photo says it all, but...(read on)
  
  
 1) Ted repaired my Shure 425 cable, made originally by another famous cabler. The two connectors had somewhat loose fits, so I was getting occasional sound dropouts when I moved my head and shifted the cable. Not good. So, Ted agreed to replace the connectors with his own larger, more robust, earpiece connectors. Voila. No more dropouts. Works much better now with no dropouts in sound when I move my torso.
  
 2) Ted built me a very nice adaptor cable: RSA to 4-pin XLR. Allows me to use my balanced headphones (LCD-2, Grado GS-1000i, PS-500) with my SR-71B without worrying about placing too much torsional strain on the straight connector. With a right-angled RSA plug, I get too much strain on the cable as it exits the amp jack and then curves towards me. Not the best scenario.
  
 Beautiful work, for less than the price of a Starbuck's deluxe coffee.
  
 Thank you, Ted. I motion that we nominate Ted for Sainthood.  Saint Ted of Waldport. The guy can do no wrong.
 Or Honorary Canadian Citizenship (Nelson Mandela is the ONLY foreigner to receive hon. Can. Citiz. so far, way back in the 1990s) if the Catholics object.


----------



## spook76

No objection from me for sainthood and I am a practicing Roman Catholic. 

We believers in Ted's craftsmanship need to get the word out to other Headfiers about his incredibly fast build time and very reasonable prices. In my opinion, it is Ted's competetors who scare off some people from custom cables with 6+ month wait time and/or astronomic prices.


----------



## uelover

spook76 said:


> No objection from me for sainthood and I am a practicing Roman Catholic.
> 
> We believers in Ted's craftsmanship need to get the word out to other Headfiers about his incredibly fast build time and very reasonable prices. In my opinion, it is Ted's competetors who scare off some people from custom cables with 6+ month wait time and/or astronomic prices.


 
  
 I am using one and I can say that the workmanship is very good.
  
 However, Ted's cable isn't exactly cheap either - the Shure cable cost about as much as the SE315.


----------



## Mooses9

uelover said:


> I am using one and I can say that the workmanship is very good.
> 
> However, Ted's cable isn't exactly cheap either - the Shure cable cost about as much as the SE315.


 
 eh i think you know what you are getting into if you are looking into getting a upgrade cable.
  
 sometimes people pay nearly as much as the headphone for just the cable...but its a hobby. so its hard to gauge...if you think its worth it then its worth it.


----------



## spook76

uelover said:


> I am using one and I can say that the workmanship is very good.
> 
> However, Ted's cable isn't exactly cheap either - the Shure cable cost about as much as the SE315.



I agree but have you seen the prices his competors charge for equal or inferior products. In comparison, Headphone Lounge has some of the best prices out there. 

I know from my research that 16'+ OCC silver cable (the amount needed for a 4' cable) is expensive even before the added cost of the build time and the 3.5mm plug.


----------



## uelover

spook76 said:


> I agree but have you seen the prices his competors charge for equal or inferior products. In comparison, Headphone Lounge has some of the best prices out there.
> 
> I know from my research that 16'+ OCC silver cable (the amount needed for a 4' cable) is expensive even before the added cost of the build time and the 3.5mm plug.


 

  
 You can look into my profile to see all the aftermarket cables I have owned. They are expensive but Headphonelounge cable are by no means cheap/affordable either.
  
 The cheap/affordable ones I have come across so far are FiiO and BTG where you don't need to pay the price of a full replacement headphone just to get the cable.


----------



## spook76

uelover said:


> You can look into my profile to see all the aftermarket cables I have owned. They are expensive but Headphonelounge cable are by no means cheap/affordable either.
> 
> The cheap/affordable ones I have come across so far are FiiO and BTG where you don't need to pay the price of a full replacement headphone just to get the cable.




You misunderstood me, I consider Headphone Lounge's competitors to be Toxic, Double Helix and Moon Audio to name three. As they all use only premium materials like OCC metals and Oyaide plugs in their cables.


----------



## uelover

spook76 said:


> You misunderstood me, I consider Headphone Lounge's competitors to be Toxic, Double Helix and Moon Audio to name three. As they all use only premium materials like OCC metals and Oyaide plugs in their cables.


 
  
 The cost price for OCC cable and Oyaide plugs is low. When one pays for these 'exotic' cables, most of the cost goes to labor rather than material.
  
 While headphonelounge cable is cheaper than those from Whiplash/ALO/etc, it is by no means cheap.
  
 When the cost of these aftermarket cables is viewed in proportion with the cost of the headphone, the proportion is often overblown.


----------



## spook76

uelover said:


> The cost price for OCC cable and Oyaide plugs is low. When one pays for these 'exotic' cables, most of the cost goes to labor rather than material.
> 
> While headphonelounge cable is cheaper than those from Whiplash/ALO/etc, it is by no means cheap.
> 
> When the cost of these aftermarket cables is viewed in proportion with the cost of the headphone, the proportion is often overblown.




Unfortunately, you have based your conclusions on utter ignorance. I know for a fact the cost of the OCC silver wire is approximately $50 (wholesale) for a four foot cable and an Oyaide plug retails at $20. Disregarding the connector, labor and overhead costs approximately 35-40% of the final price is just raw materials. I would NOT call that cheap. 

Regardless of the cost, I wonder why you are compare BTG and Fiio to Headphone Lounge as the former do not even sell pure silver cables while the later does. That is like comparing Beats to Stax, both have their place but they are not competitors.


----------



## rawrster

It's only his silver cables that are more expensive. If you compare BTG Audio's cables to Ted spc/copper/hybrid they are in the same price range. Actually when you compare both companies spc cable Ted's is cheaper so I don't know what the issue is.


----------



## uelover

spook76 said:


> Unfortunately, you have based your conclusions on utter ignorance. I know for a fact the cost of the OCC silver wire is approximately $50 (wholesale) for a four foot cable and an Oyaide plug retails at $20. Disregarding the connector, labor and overhead costs approximately 35-40% of the final price is just raw materials. I would NOT call that cheap.
> 
> Regardless of the cost, I wonder why you are compare BTG and Fiio to Headphone Lounge as the former do not even sell pure silver cables while the later does. That is like comparing Beats to Stax, both have their place but they are not competitors.


 
  
 The cost price (not retail price) of the materials are lower. Even if I consider the price ($70) quoted by you, the labor cost for the cable is $130 (higher than the price of SE215 by itself). I don't know about you but $200 for a cable is already a lot of money to me (and I will not call it cheap).


----------



## spook76

uelover said:


> The cost price (not retail price) of the materials are lower. Even if I consider the price ($70) quoted by you, the labor cost for the cable is $130 (higher than the price of SE215 by itself). I don't know about you but $200 for a cable is already a lot of money to me (and I will not call it cheap).





uelover said:


> The cost price (not retail price) of the materials are lower. Even if I consider the price ($70) quoted by you, the labor cost for the cable is $130 (higher than the price of SE215 by itself). I don't know about you but $200 for a cable is already a lot of money to me (and I will not call it cheap).




What is cost price? I quoted the wholesale or retail cost. Also, as I stated, the $130 has to include overhead and profit as well as the labor costs. Finally, I never said nor would I say that Headphone Lounge cables are "cheap" I said they were "reasonable". As an attorney I love a good argument but please do me the courtesy of not misquoting what I actually wrote.


----------



## uelover

spook76 said:


> What is cost price? I quoted the wholesale or retail cost. Also, as I stated, the $130 has to include overhead and profit as well as the labor costs. Finally, I never said nor would I say that Headphone Lounge cables are "cheap" I said they were "reasonable". As an attorney I love a good argument but please do me the courtesy of not misquoting what I actually wrote.


 
  
 As an attorney, you should read back at my post to understand what I was saying rather than misinterpreting my statements and then accused me of misquoting.


----------



## spook76

uelover said:


> As an attorney, you should read back at my post to understand what I was saying rather than misinterpreting my statements and then accused me of misquoting.




I am not accusing you of anything, the facts speak for themselves that you are constantly misquoting what I wrote. I said "reasonable" you said "cheap," I said "labor and overhead" and you said only "labor". I rest my case.


----------



## Currawong

This is not a competition to see whose is bigger, so this thread is locked.


----------



## ekfc63 (Jul 22, 2019)

Just received this balanced cable for my Utopias from Ted.  It arrived one week from order.  Amazing service.


----------

